# Exclusive Car Care: Range Rover Evoque



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to view another instalment from Exclusive Car Care, this time we have a few months old Range Rover Evoque that was previously detailed by another company.

Below are a few shots from around the Evoque showing the mess the previous company left...



























































































Some "before & after" shots during the correction stages:






























































































































































































Final stage of machine polishing carried out to refine the finish.
































































With all the machine polishing stages complete the entire vehicle was given a thorough final wipe down with Spies Hecker 7010 panel wipe in preparation for a base coat of Gtechniq C1. This was then topped with 2 coats of Gtechniq Exo the following day.

Glass was sealed with Gtechniq G1, tyres dressed with T1 and sealed with C5. Exterior plastics treated with C4










And the end result....

















































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Incredible finish from one of my fave detailers.


----------



## torkertony (Jan 9, 2013)

Those before pics are truly shocking :doublesho

Superb turn around - stunning work and nice pics :thumb:


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Superb work 👍


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

That was in a state seen a bit of rotary abuse by the look of it.


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

That paint was awful before! Looks stunning now!


----------



## smiler1207 (Oct 9, 2013)

I reckon a name and shame on the previous detailer, prevent anyone else using them


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fantastic job, paint looks like glass!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Whoever messed that car up needs their balls cutting off! Surely they should be punished for criminal damage??

Your correction looks amazing! Brilliant result!


----------



## sbrocks (Jul 5, 2007)

Great correction, and nice touch with the "squares" instead of the usual 50/50's

Great work


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Stunning photos! Looks amazing now :thumb:


----------



## Jody 4444 (Mar 12, 2009)

Great turn around :thumb: I bet the customer was gutted when they pick it up from the first detail  but delighted when picked up from you. :argie:
( i don't know how people get the paint that bad with a polisher i couldn't get it like it was even if i tried )


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's a great correction!


----------



## tomcat336556 (Oct 13, 2012)

Stunning Pics :doublesho


----------



## SwordfishCoupe (Oct 18, 2010)

Wow, that has to be the best/worst example of hologramming I have seen in a long time!

Great job.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Perfection :thumb:


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Incredible finish! What a state it really was in! Great work!


----------



## Perfection Detailing (Nov 3, 2007)

Lovely work Jay, that was a mess.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic job:thumb:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice turnaround chap

Surprisingly intricate cars to work on!:buffer:


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work and photography.


----------



## Albert81 (Dec 1, 2013)

Excellent!


----------

